# broken tajima 15cm hoops



## bahttat (Mar 12, 2011)

i have about 15 broken tajima hoops (plastic snapped) anyone know if they can be fixed??


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You can try Gorilla Glue or Epoxy leave it overnight depending the exactly where the break is try some clamps to hold it for at least 24 hrs


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

Call Jeff at 910-895-9121


----------



## cloudz9 (Jun 15, 2010)

How did you manage to break that many hoops?


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We are a gorilla glue products enthusiast. However, if that many hoops are snapping, the hooping process may need some rethinking. We are always changing hoop type if an item is too bulky or slick to fit correctly. Hoop tech (love 'em), even fast frames (kind of a mess and an art) has made some hard to hoop stuff a workable hooping situation. We have had problems with the threads on the adjuster being stripped from the factory, but not snapping the actual plastic. I would be leery of a glue job and putting the hoop back under that type of torsional loading that would snap it in the first place. Snap while sewing could have a pricey repair to the head.

BTW we use Tajimas.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree with Beanie, I thought you meant the 15 inch broken hoop not actually 15 total. How did they break? I have been really rough with my hoops and they have been great we have the SWF hoops.


----------

